# LED For Low-Tech



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey, does anybody know a good LED light fixture for a 25 gallon (20" tall) low to medium planted aquarium?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thats pretty tall... If PAR30 and PAR38's were more readily available in Freshwater spectrums, I'd suggest going with a couple of those (PAR LED Spotlamps) to shoot the light down to the bottom of that tank. You might be able to find something suitable in a Rona, or HD, or something.

However I checked the new Philips LEDs at Home Depot and none have the listed colour temperatures (Kelvin) of the bulbs.

Here is some information and photos of a smaller setup using the Marineland Double Brights.


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the help Will. What fixture would be used for these bulbs? :S


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

CallMeKenny said:


> Thanks for the help Will. What fixture would be used for these bulbs? :S


Any light fixture with an e26 light socket. This is the regular screw in size socket used in all household items.

So you could use a couple wall sconce lamps, some desklamps, reptile "clamp lamps", anything that you can mount above the tank with the regular common size, screw-in socket.

Just note that you can't have a reflector, or need to be able to remove the reflector on the light fixture. The PAR bulbs have a built in metal heat sync to dissapait the heat, protect the LEDs from high temps, and having a reflector around the bulb traps the hot air around it.

There's no need for a reflector anyways since the LEDs are mounted on the flat bottom of the light, and no light comes out the sides.

Here is an example of a PAR30 MARINE Bulb in a reptile clamp lamp, with the reflector removed: 









Similar lights are sold at Home Depot for ten bucks. while not the most asthetic, it works for a fishroom tank or temporary.

If you build a canopy, you could mount some:








inside, but you just need to make certain theres still room to get your arm and tools in the tank without the lgiths being mounted fixed in the way,


----------



## CallMeKenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Which fixture would you suggest that is cheap and could be mounted onto a wall? I have been looking but can't really find any. Also what type of hood/cover would I use if the lights are mounted on the wall behind the tank?
Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure. You might have to visit IKEA. Just be aware IKEA likes to sell lamps with stupid bulbs that you can almost only find at IKEA.

I can't pick out a fixture for you, but I'd suggest that it be adjustable so that you can lift or swivel them out of the way, and also have a removable reflector or shade. Must be an E26/e27 screw-in socket.

I'm not sure what you mean about a hood/cover. If I had the lights mounted to the wall I wouldn't put a hood on the tank personally. I think it sort of defeats the purpose of wall mounting them, or defeats the purpose of a hood.


----------

